# Quick Zucchini



## JM (Sep 27, 2011)

Zucchini, washed, stem end removed and rough chopped tossed into a warm frying pan with oregano to taste. I love oregano and dump a lot in there. I then add rough chopped sweet onion, a few chunks of tomato and fry until I can stick a fork into the zucchini skin with ease. The other night I was out of tomato so I microwaved a few stripes of bacon and tossed it in...everything tastes good with bacon. 

I like a little ranch dressing for dipping, enjoy!


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 27, 2011)

doesn't get any quicker than this! 

View attachment 2347


----------



## Weston Stoler (Sep 27, 2011)

zucchini bread is amazing fyi


----------



## TexanRose (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah but if you fry it then you have to supervise it, stirring it now and then and so on. I prefer to chop it up and toss it with a couple of tablespoons of olive oil, onions, salt, pepper, paprika, and maybe some bell peppers or whatever else I have on hand, then roast it in the oven at 475 till done. It doesn't take much longer to cook, and requires much less supervision.

To make it a complete meal, chop a little sausage or bacon and roast it all together (skip the olive oil though). I find that it doesn't stick very long unless I add a few potatoes though.

Zucchini is plentiful in TX till late in the year, plus you can always find calabaza (sp?) squash from Mexico which is similar.


----------



## Galatians220 (Sep 27, 2011)

Jason, this sounds good enough even to make for a casual "company" dinner, perhaps tossed also with some pinwheel pasta and homemade marinara sauce. Pancetta or pepperoncini, maybe a little fresh spinach. Fresh, grated Parmesan on top...

Thanks so much for posting this -- _I'm sure it's delicious!_


----------



## JM (Sep 27, 2011)

Bake it? In this heat? No thanks. lol

...oh, don't forget to try it with golden zucchini as well.


----------



## TimV (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm like totally jealous of all of you. I wish I were an artist.


----------



## JM (Sep 27, 2011)

Tim, I thought you made mead from honey? I'd take that gift over kitchen duty any day.


----------



## Jack K (Sep 27, 2011)

We've had a deal all summer to get locally grown veggies from a farm outfit, and have had lots of zucchini. The only way the kids will eat it (without a fight) is sautéed in olive oil with seasonings of some sort. That's my favorite way, too, and it's growing on my wife. I'll have to try the oregano, and the bacon. Tomatoes sound good to me but I'm not sure the kids would embrace it.

Of course, we also eat it shredded, mixed with chocolate chips and put into sweet zucchini bread. But that shouldn't hardly count as eating zucchini, should it?


----------



## JM (Sep 27, 2011)

You can also make a breading for zucchini with panko, Parmesan cheese and oregano, fry it in oil. There's something about frying oregano...the oil really makes the oregano come alive. (note: panko doesn't work well for deep fried pickles or Mars bars)


----------

